# jQuery Datepicker create event does not work?



## bagsfr (May 6, 2011)

I would like to access the create call back function. So far no luck. It appears the function is not getting executed. Any ideas where I may be going wrong?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

If you don't post the program here, how can anyone say where you are wrong??

BTW I'm using this datepicker on multiple sites of mine. Use it.

jQuery datePicker home


----------

